

Glitch stalls State Department's visa and passport database - fennecfoxen
http://fcw.com/articles/2015/06/15/states-visa-database.aspx

======
fennecfoxen
WSJ (paywalled): [http://www.wsj.com/articles/visa-glitch-stalls-workers-
strai...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/visa-glitch-stalls-workers-straining-u-
s-farms-1434411601)

"[M]ore than 1,000 workers who expected H-2A agricultural visas are stuck on
the Mexican side of the border, where motels are overflowing... California
agriculture, already stressed by drought, is losing $500,000 to $1 million for
each day of delay."

